# All " Striking " Implements Should Be Registered and Purchaser Screened Before Purchase.....



## thirteenknots (Oct 28, 2022)

Let's start with " Hammers ".....

These can be used to inflict Great bodily harm if not " Handled " properly and
sold to Humans who have a " Criminal " or " Political " history of violent actions/thoughts.




All of the above " Styles " of Assault implements need to be registered with the
local Law Enforcement Agencies.


----------

